# Reno Fall 2016 - (12 November)



## Ranzha (Oct 11, 2016)

Woohoo!

*Register here: https://www.cubingusa.com/renofall2016/register.php*

Events:
3x3 (2 rounds, 10:00 limit, sub-25 average advances)
2x2 (1 round, 30sec limit)
3x3 OH (2 rounds, 1:30 limit, 8 solvers advance)
Megaminx (tentative 2 rounds, 4:30 limit, 5 solvers advance)
Pyraminx (1 round, 30sec limit)
3x3 Fewest Moves (1 attempt, 1 hour limit)


----------

